# REHOME: Southern California



## krasijane (Feb 9, 2007)

I was asked to rescue these two buns from alocal park in Oct. Then I was suppose to take them to theshelter the next day. I didn't have the heart to doit.These two bring my total bunny countto5. That is too many.The Hot Tots {Fricand Frac} are not very people friendly, they barely let us petthem. I am hoping someone on this list would enjoy thechallenge of taming these two. They are about 6 months oldmales I believe. They go nuts if I try to pick themup. My neighbor and I checked when we got them.Whatever sex they are both are the same. I may not correctlyidentify male and female rabbits but I can tell when I am looking atthe same equipment on both.


----------



## binkies (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh aren't they cute! I guess they were presentssomeone got tired of. Thank you so much for taking care ofthem and best of luck finding a home.


----------



## krasijane (Feb 9, 2007)

I neglected to say the bunnies arein Southern California. I will drive 150 miles north, south,east or west to meet someone who would take care of them.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 9, 2007)

They're adorable. 

I've renamed the topic to include your location.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 9, 2007)

If I were in San Diego right now...I would totally take on the challenge. But alas...snow... *bawl*


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

These buns are sweethearts. Very cute, I have seen lots of pictures. I really really want to see these two in a good home.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't take them, but I was curious, what part of So Cal are you in?


----------



## krasijane (Feb 12, 2007)

Riverside, March AFB area


----------



## krasijane (Feb 12, 2007)

the bunnies have an album

http://pets.webshots.com/album/557155633hkBGOE

The first one was taken today.

The one of their poop was to show how big it is.

These are not going to dwarf HotTots.


----------



## danakscully64 (Apr 30, 2007)

If I wasn't moving to Florida, I would takethem. I'm actually trying to find a home for my rabbit currently. Theidea of parting with my Mason makes me sad, but I don't really have achoice. I am also in the Riverside area (Orangecrest). Those rabbitsyou have are too cute! This thread is a few months old... have you beenable to find a new home yet?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2007)

No she still has them. They are a sweet pair.


----------



## danakscully64 (Apr 30, 2007)

Considering how many people live in our area, weshouldn't have a hard time finding a home. I think it's just hard toget the word out that a rabbit or two need(s) a home. 

Now if I owned my own house and was settled, I would take these 2 in aheartbeat. My boyfriend was accepted as an officer in the Navy and I'mgoing with him. I have 6 pets and I think I'd have to find a home forall but one (a dog). I have 1 rabbit, 3 chinchillas, and 2 dogs.


----------

